# questions about cams



## nismo_whiteboi (Feb 5, 2003)

i have heard a few things about upgradeing cams for a 95 240. please help me out. i have heard something about puting in an Altima cam and also a cam out of a (please correct me if im wrong) 93 240. but what i have heard is take the intake cam from the Altima and the exhaust cam from the 240 (or vice versa). i was also wondering if anyone knows if Jim Wolf makes cams for a 240. i would like to make this 240 an "all motor" 240. please if anyone could help me out i would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

just get hks 256/256 cams..


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

I've heard that the exhaust cam form a 91 240 is the biggest one from the factory.


----------

